# How would you fix something like this? (help)



## fermatt (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm a painter, contractor messed up, tile guy is complaining,homeowner now asking me to please help him with this ? i have no idea these guys didn't see that trough all the job. he doesn't want the sheetrock to be removed.
walls were painted before the tile baseboard was installed.. thanks in advance.







home owner is


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

if that is drywall above a shower sill it probably should be filled with silicone caulk. that way, water should never come in contact with bottom of the board. if gap is too large, then a trim-tex vinyl tearaway, or similiar, would work well. still, should be caulk after. no water under board.....


----------

